# Running Stock Rooted?



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

If I want to run stock rooted vzw version(debloated by me) do I need to fear ota's as on tbolt? Will an ota simply remove root or will it jam me up?

Thanks


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

To accept the OTA afaik you would need to"re-bloat" so to speak, relock the bootloader(if you unlocked it) and yes you would likely lose root. Basically you need to be completely stock to get the OTA if you want it. When I've taken them in the past I just ODIN back to stock first or ignore them until a dev puts out a debloated prerooted alternative.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

You need to make sure you delete or freeze FWupgrade.apk and FWupgrade.odex. Easiest way is with titanium backup.

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------

